# 2,4-D choline



## leisurlee (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone using Freelexx 2,4-D choline? Have you seen any better success over traditional 2, 4-d formulations? Do you think rotating from traditional 2, 4-D and this formulation might aide in weeds not becoming resistant? I am only talking about spraying grass pastures. I built the boom arms for this sprayer in welding class, the nozzles are spaced at 20" and are 20" above the canopy. Total cost around 300 bucks with the nozzles and tips costing the most.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks nice...1.5" X 1/8" tubing? As for the 2-4d....I haven't heard of any resistance to 2-4d down here but I can't spray 2-4d of any type after April so it's not high on my list of chemicals that I rely on....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

2 4D choline. Little confused and I'm wondering would you be referring to the Enlist system. I would probably discuss that with a little bit of reluctancy. I used some xtendimax and and Engenia. The rest of the world who may not understand it accuses you of being some type of a criminal for even thinking about using any of those products


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

It's always a good idea to change things up however I don't think this would be the case as this is probably the same mode of action.


----------

